

Introducing Humble Indie Bundle 7 (with Legends of Grimrock and more) - glogla
http://www.humblebundle.com/#7

======
dschobel
I have to say that 'Indie Game the movie' is absolutely fantastic. It's the
programmer's 'Jiro Dreams of Sushi'. (with added bonus points for their DRM-
free delivery).

Well worth your $10 through <http://www.indiegamethemovie.com/> or whatever
you pay through this bundle. Go watch the trailer and then buy it in some
form.

and for reference: 92% on RT

<http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/indie_game_the_movie_2012/>

~~~
LinXitoW
When i showed the film to my programming class, they said they all seemed
"whiny and suicidal". Personally, i liked it, but their opinion, if somewhat
pointed, has some merit.

~~~
michaelgrafl
I guess putting years of your life into a project that could easily fail
financially is very discomforting. It's understandable when they seem a bit
thin-skinned.

But Phil Fish – the guy behind FEZ – made me feel really uneasy. He reminded
me of myself in my late teens/early twenties, when I was actually suffering
almost constant thoughts of suicide.

I sincerely hope he gets his shit together soon. I hate to see someone suffer
for no real reason at all.

------
SethKinast
I just don't feel the magic in "Humble Bundles" anymore. They used to be such
a special event, infrequent enough that you eagerly anticipated the next.

Now, it feels as if they churn them out as fast as they can collect enough
games to do another.

(This is not to disparage the excellent quality of the games in this bundle;
indeed, I already own most of them.)

~~~
elliottcarlson
While I still buy every one of them (twice - one for me, one for my younger
brother) - I don't get why they are still posted on HN. I love the bundles,
but it just doesn't seem like it is startup news anymore.

~~~
short_circut
YC isn't a start up news service. From their posting guidelines you should
post "Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes more
than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer
might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."

~~~
elliottcarlson
Fair enough - but, do you consider this to be news? I wouldn't want to see
event Sponsorfied lists, or every deal Dealupa has . I'd be interested in
knowing when they have a new feature, are talking about infrastructure,
funding, etc. Listing their current sale on HN seems out of place and doesn't
really gratify my personal curiosity. As I said - I love the site - I have
bought almost all of the bundles and will continue to do so - this just
doesn't feel like the news that should be here.

But that is just my opinion.

------
cheald
Binding of Isaac is a _marvelous_ game. It feels like it shouldn't be, but I
probably sunk 80+ hours into it, and I've not even touched the DLC.

~~~
zapu
To anyone getting it: there is some way to play it "properly", I think you
should play the base game before you _install_ DLC, or something like that.

I cannot find any source to this, so please someone who played, correct me.

~~~
skymt
Some players recommend beating the game several times (yes, it makes sense in
context) without the DLC, because the extra content makes it harder overall.
Unfortunately this Humble Bundle includes both game and DLC in a single Steam
license key, and includes the DLC in the download, so there's no way to avoid
installing the DLC in this case.

~~~
no_news_is
Thanks to both you and the parent for the heads-up; I've got the original
without DLC in a previous bundle, now I know to install/play it first.

------
engtech
For those who haven't played Legends of Grimrock before: it's fun, but some of
the puzzles are difficult to the point where you'll stop playing the game or
look up solutions online.

Some of the puzzles are difficult to the point where even with the solution
online it still means you have to repeat it 5-10 times to pass.

There's a small community modding new maps for the game:
<http://grimrock.nexusmods.com/mods/top/>

~~~
DrStalker
It's very old-school, meaning a lot of the puzzles are rather mean and
frustration without looking up a solution.

I actually used a speed hack to slow the game to 25% speed for one puzzle,
because it needed a perfect sequence of moves to make it to a switch in time
and it wasn't worth practicing until I could do it at full speed.

Then I quit because a solve-riddle-and-put-object-in-container puzzle required
a rock, and the last time I saw a rock was 6 dungeon levels up. I get that
"keep everything" is a thing in the old-school dungeon game, and I had the
other stuff I needed but rocks? Who keeps them around just in case they are
needed?

~~~
shardling
Anyone who has played the old-school Eye of the Beholder games. :P

(I gather Dredmore is in somewhat the same vein.)

~~~
eropple
No way. Dredmor is a fantastic game and largely forgiving in that sense. Not
in the "kill you dead" sense, though. There's a lot of that.

------
kevinh
I'm disappointed that none of the devs of games in HIBs have open-sourced
their games since the first one. It was always fun to have a glimpse at the
code. I guess the Lugaru source fiasco[0] may have discouraged other devs from
open-sourcing their games.

It's also a bit odd that Indie Game: The Movie shows up as a game on Steam.
I'm somewhat surprised that Valve hasn't properly expanded into the
video/music space given that they sell both movies and soundtracks (to games)
on Steam.

[0][http://blog.wolfire.com/2011/02/Counterfeit-Lugaru-on-
Apple-...](http://blog.wolfire.com/2011/02/Counterfeit-Lugaru-on-Apple-s-App-
Store-developing)

~~~
rlx0x
Introversion (Uplink, Darwinia, Defcon, Multiwinia) have released all source
code of their previous games (they no longer working on) and afaik plan to do
the same in the future (Prison Architect). The code was included in the
Introversion Bundle, including read access to their developer svn repository.
Still available here: <http://www.introversion.co.uk/store/>

~~~
naitbit
Also Revenge of the Titans from HIB2
<https://github.com/imaginationac/revenge-of-the-titans>

edit: it was actually part of HIB2 not of HIB3(where it was added as bonus)

------
obilgic
This is not "pay what you want" anymore.

In contrast to their initial "pay what you want" culture, now they are
basically giving away few free games to encourage you to buy their paid games.

In the long run I think this will create a huge quality difference between the
locked ones and the others.

------
rrbrambley
Indie Game: The Movie is excellent. I guess I'll have to buy this one.

~~~
dysoco
It's a really sad and depressing movie, but I did enjoy it.

------
morsch
Well-timed for sort-of last minute Christmas presents.

In that spirit, is there a place where you can gift extra keys (for games you
already own) and they distribute them in a charitable manner?

~~~
roryokane
There is a subreddit on Reddit called Play it Forward for giving away games to
other Reddit users: <http://www.reddit.com/r/playitforward>. It’s not fully
automatic – you need to choose a winning commenter on your thread manually.

------
glogla
It seems they added a movie this time. Interesting. And the soundtracks (which
became a tradition it seems) make it all sweeter.

~~~
flixic
They had a movie before in Humble Botanicula Debut Bundle:
[http://blog.humblebundle.com/post/21385865235/introducing-
th...](http://blog.humblebundle.com/post/21385865235/introducing-the-humble-
botanicula-debut)

------
snowpolar
I like the fact that they split the keys into different steam keys this time
than grouping them together. Allows me to do interesting such as not unlocking
Binding of Issac DLC at the moment (already owns the original Binding of
Issac).

------
Wohlf
Lots of really good games this time around, I highly recommend this one to
everyone. I swear my love of indie games is a double-edged sword, every time a
new humble bundle comes out I already own the best games.

------
ropable
I find that, more and more, I'm only buying Humble Bundles for the soundtracks
(or maybe the one single game I don't already own). Still tends to make them
excellent value, IMO.

------
dysoco
I love to see how Linux players always pay more than average: We are less, but
we are willing to pay more :P

------
shmerl
More Linux goodies, thanks HB!

------
jtate5
Always love these indie bundles, Shank 2 should be worth it alone

------
vln
I just bought Shank 2 yesterday. Darn.

~~~
jeremyarussell
In those instances I slide the devs money slider down and let it go more to
charity. (And then give that copy to someone else to share the love.)

~~~
mintplant
You can even expand the "developers" slot and adjust the portions per-game.

